# Application status changed?



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi guys so I am still in the process of submitting my additional requested documents - the other day my status said: requested documents. My medical results have been submitted to IMMI but I’m still waiting for my police clearance. But today when I logged on to immi the status know shows as “Inital assessment” what does This mean? Why is it saying this when I have no yet added my requested documents (the 28 days is still not up I’m only 12 days in)


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> Hi guys so I am still in the process of submitting my additional requested documents - the other day my status said: requested documents. My medical results have been submitted to IMMI but I'm still waiting for my police clearance. But today when I logged on to immi the status know shows as "Inital assessment" what does This mean? Why is it saying this when I have no yet added my requested documents (the 28 days is still not up I'm only 12 days in)


It's just a new stage of processing that has been added since the March 2nd (or 3rd?) immi system update. It essentially means your application has been looked at and gone through the first stage of review. You still have to upload the requested info, and then you will eventually go onto the second stage of review which is "Further Assessment" (aka Assessment in Progress)


----------



## ywaa1124 (Feb 27, 2017)

I got requested the further information a few months ago and I submitted it a month ago. My status is still received.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

HRose313 said:


> patricerafferty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys so I am still in the process of submitting my additional requested documents - the other day my status said: requested documents. My medical results have been submitted to IMMI but I'm still waiting for my police clearance. But today when I logged on to immi the status know shows as "Inital assessment" what does This mean? Why is it saying this when I have no yet added my requested documents (the 28 days is still not up I'm only 12 days in)
> ...


Oh ok phew! I just freaked out that the status had changed and I hadn't uploaded my requested docs yet. Do you think it would be beneficial for me to upload my AFP receipt to immi just to show them that it has been acioned but no certificate just yet.?


----------



## ywaa1124 (Feb 27, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> Oh ok phew! I just freaked out that the status had changed and I hadn't uploaded my requested docs yet. Do you think it would be beneficial for me to upload my AFP receipt to immi just to show them that it has been acioned but no certificate just yet.?


You should attach them. There is a section to attach the receipt


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

patricerafferty said:


> Do you think it would be beneficial for me to upload my AFP receipt to immi just to show them that it has been acioned but no certificate just yet.?


I would, just to let them know I was doing what they requested.

I would assume that the receipt of your medical results has changed your status to "Initial assessment".


----------



## GDayAus (Mar 26, 2017)

Is it your AFP you're waiting for? We received our's in the mail in Sydney 2 business days after we applied for the AFP online. If you're still waiting 10 days later, you should call the AFP. Get them to send ASAP (or re-send). 

And yes, I'd upload the receipt to Immigration after 10 days of waiting. There's a spot in the uploading for proof of request. We actually didn't upload the proof of request. We only wanted to upload when we were ready because we wanted the first time the case officer went in to see everything they requested, not a receipt. If we had to wait 10 days though (instead of 2), we would've uploaded our receipt I think.

Good luck


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Am I the only person who has submitted and not had their status changed past received? Haha


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

GDayAus said:


> Is it your AFP you're waiting for? We received our's in the mail in Sydney 2 business days after we applied for the AFP online. If you're still waiting 10 days later, you should call the AFP. Get them to send ASAP (or re-send).
> 
> And yes, I'd upload the receipt to Immigration after 10 days of waiting. There's a spot in the uploading for proof of request. We actually didn't upload the proof of request. We only wanted to upload when we were ready because we wanted the first time the case officer went in to see everything they requested, not a receipt. If we had to wait 10 days though (instead of 2), we would've uploaded our receipt I think.
> 
> Good luck


Yep it's my AFP we're still waiting for. I got the email after 3 days saying It's approved and being posted in the next buisness day but my partner hasn't even received an email yet? It's been 10 days I called yesterday and they said it's "prossesing" I wander if I can ask them to do it ASAP as thats the only document I need to submit before I'm completely finish ahhhh!!


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

It’s strange how we done the applications online literally one after each other and his still hasn’t even been compelted or anything yet? But mine has


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Eh? said:


> Am I the only person who has submitted and not had their status changed past received? Haha


If it makes you feel better, my status never changed from that and then I got the grant. I never had to supply more info though.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Eh? said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person who has submitted and not had their status changed past received? Haha
> ...


That actually does make me feel better, Sky. Haha. I front loaded, too. So here's hoping that's all they need.


----------



## ywaa1124 (Feb 27, 2017)

Eh? said:


> That actually does make me feel better, Sky. Haha. I front loaded, too. So here's hoping that's all they need.


I applied the application Feb 17 and got requested police check Nov 17 then submitted Oct 17. My status is still received.

You gotta wait longer...


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

Eh? said:


> That actually does make me feel better, Sky. Haha. I front loaded, too. So here's hoping that's all they need.


Aside from "submitted" "information requested" and "finalised" the status of an application rarely means anything in terms of processing, so I wouldn't worry at all. This "Initial" and "Further" Assessment status update is new, so it might not have been employed for everyone yet either, for all you know you can be close to receiving a grant! 

To OP, I believe it's normal to wait up to two weeks for an AFP check. I wouldn't worry if you've been waiting 10 days, you'll probably yet it soon! In the meantime, like others have said, you should be fine if you upload your receipts.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

HRose313 said:


> Eh? said:
> 
> 
> > That actually does make me feel better, Sky. Haha. I front loaded, too. So here's hoping that's all they need.
> ...


Thank you. I hope so - I'm just worried incase I don't get it back within the 28 day time frame


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

patricerafferty said:


> Thank you. I hope so - I'm just worried incase I don't get it back within the 28 day time frame


Doesn't matter as long as they know that you've attempted to do so and are just waiting on it. If you've already notified them, then just upload it when you get it. They won't refuse your visa because you didn't get it uploaded in that timeframe when you made an effort to do so.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> patricerafferty said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I hope so - I'm just worried incase I don't get it back within the 28 day time frame
> ...


Oh I didn't know that was the case! I've uploaded receipts to immi so that's enough to show them I've made the effort to do so right?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Receipts show you've applied and paid for the application for a police check so yes, they can see that you have responded to their request within the time frame.


----------



## Kfupmm (May 25, 2018)

Hi, 
I have a concern regarding my visa request status. I have received an email to apload my kids school arrangement as it was missed. I have put that document before 4 days. Still my status is “ initial assessment “ 

Is that ok or there is something to be done from my side ...

I have sent them many emails but there is no respons from their side


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

If you've uploaded it, then it's there and they'll get back to your case whenever they get back to it.


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

Kfupmm said:


> Hi,
> I have a concern regarding my visa request status. I have received an email to apload my kids school arrangement as it was missed. I have put that document before 4 days. Still my status is " initial assessment "
> 
> Is that ok or there is something to be done from my side ...
> ...


As long as you appropriately uploaded the required information, you should be all set. I think at the bottom of the documents page there is a button which reads "I have uploaded all the required information" or something to that effect. If that button isn't toggled, press that.


----------



## Kfupmm (May 25, 2018)

Thanks a lot , 

What I understood that “ initial assessment “ means that they need more documents 

Is that right’? 

Now, it takes 4 days and they didn’t change the status to further assessment. I don’t know if I did something wrong . I have add the attachments and then pressed “ I confirmed providing required information”


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

Kfupmm said:


> Thanks a lot ,
> 
> What I understood that " initial assessment " means that they need more documents
> 
> ...


No, "initial assessment" just may indicate your processing status. Like Skybluebrewer suggested, a CO might not have looked at your updated information yet. Once they do your status may change to "further assessment", but I wouldn't put to much faith into your status as many of our status' stay the same until we receive a grant!

Try not to worry. As long as you provided the information, you should be fine


----------



## Kfupmm (May 25, 2018)

Thanks a lot my friends 🙂


----------

